# The MAN thread!



## AllenOK (Oct 1, 2008)

You can thank the little off-topic sidetrack on roadfix's "Man Gauge" thread for this one.

OK, guys, lets do our best Tim Allen impressions and post up what you have that's "bigger and better"!  Arrrrr Arrrrr Arrrrr!

Here's the "surf rod" that I mentioned:


----------



## Jeekinz (Oct 1, 2008)

LOL, nice rod, sailor.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





My Manly tablesaw(s).  rotf


----------



## pacanis (Oct 1, 2008)

Watch where you're swingin' that thing, Allen, you'll dent your fence 

Overkill.
It was the biggest and heaviest at the time, 800 cc's and twin cylinder, but Arctic Cat has a 1000 cc machine out now! Hmmm


----------



## Constance (Oct 1, 2008)

Kim with big gun and big buck.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 1, 2008)

This might be a _little_ over the top, too.
I took a cheap Russian made .410 shotgun and turned it into a tactical weapon 
Do I really need a shotgun with a shortened stock, pistol grip, tactical high intesity lighting, laser sight, quick acquisition sight and a 10 round magazine? I thought I did.....


----------



## AllenOK (Oct 1, 2008)

Constance, nice Buck!  Is that an 8- or 9-point?  To me, it looks like the forward tine on the left antler has a double point.  How much did it weigh dressed?  I don't hunt, but I do like venison, especially smoked.  Yummy!

Jeeks, is that a custom-built deck for the table saws?  And is that a drill press in the back?  Oh man, I get the jitters, thinking about the things I'd like to make.

Pacanis, where I usually go fishing, also has a large sandy area that's used by off-road vehicles to have fun in.  I don't have any ATV's, so I haven't really looked around there, except to see if I can drive my car down some of the pathways to get access to the riverbank.  Of course, my Taurus can't make it down those roads.

That rod is a 12-footer.  It BARELY fits in my car.  Some places sell 14- and 15-footers.  Makes me wish I had a truck!

LOL.  I'm not worried about denting the fence.  We had enough of that happen last December with the big ice storm.  What I was concerned with, is off the frame of the pic, above and to the right, is the powerline servicing the house.  I bet I can tag it with the pole, but there is no WAY I'm going to try!


----------



## AllenOK (Oct 1, 2008)

Pacanis, that shotgun would be a perfect solution to the coyote problem out here!


----------



## pacanis (Oct 1, 2008)

There aren't many places to ride in PA without getting kicked out, especially up here by the lake. So that's why that ATV is truly overkill for my purposes, but it goes good in snow, so I can still ride it in the winter.

Oh, and why stop at coyotes? That shotgun is the perfect solution for _lots_ of problems


----------



## LT72884 (Oct 1, 2008)

pacanis said:


> This might be a _little_ over the top, too.
> I took a cheap Russian made .410 shotgun and turned it into a tactical weapon
> Do I really need a shotgun with a shortened stock, pistol grip, tactical high intesity lighting, laser sight, quick acquisition sight and a 10 round magazine? I thought I did.....



YES, YES you do. When the Russians invade, youll be prepared..


----------



## Jeekinz (Oct 1, 2008)

AllenOK said:


> Jeeks, is that a custom-built deck for the table saws? And is that a drill press in the back? Oh man, I get the jitters, thinking about the things I'd like to make.


 
It's actually two 10" old Rockwell tablesaws joined together by a router table 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I built the outfeed table on the back with melamine plywood. All three machines use the same fence.

I just cleaned up down there, I'll try to take some more pics.  The two machines behind the saw are a 14" bandsaw with the 6" riser block and a 12" surface planer.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 1, 2008)

*My Primary & Back Up Deer "Rifle"*


----------



## Jeekinz (Oct 1, 2008)

My _Manly Tactical Weapon_


----------



## NAchef (Oct 1, 2008)

Anyone need a tree cut down?


----------



## Jeekinz (Oct 1, 2008)

NAchef said:


> Anyone need a tree cut down?


----------



## roadfix (Oct 1, 2008)

I don't have anything to show today.


----------



## suziquzie (Oct 1, 2008)

I apologize for intruding into man-land..... 

You guys scare me. 

NAchef.... about 50 oaks... then you can bring it to Jeekins to cut up into ..... something. 

And you boys with the guns.... will you sit on top of my car on the way to work and clear the deer out of my way? Last week there was even a teeny little bear all mushed on the side of the highway.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 1, 2008)

NAchef said:


> Anyone need a tree cut down?


 
Holy crapola! Get the heck outta here!

Got a link?


----------



## Jeekinz (Oct 1, 2008)

Hey!  This is the:


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 1, 2008)

you guys are too danged funny.........glad that you're here.......I absolutely love the tree trimmer.........if that was ever  a MANTOY I don't know what is..............


----------



## suziquzie (Oct 1, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> Hey! This is the:


 



Well!!!!
I know where I'M not wanted!!!!!


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 1, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> Well!!!!
> I know where I'M not wanted!!!!!


Me too which is why I love to go there.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Oct 1, 2008)

Those are cool Uncle Bob.


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 1, 2008)

Having the email name Barbarian57, I get a lot of emails from very generous people offering to make certain parts of me (that I don't have!) bigger, and asking if I want them to find me girls.  So I guess I can come in here, right?!

Barbara


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 1, 2008)

jpmcgrew said:


> Those are cool Uncle Bob.


 
Thanks Miss Mcgrew...Those two have provided countless hours of fun and sport!!


----------



## pacanis (Oct 1, 2008)

I don't have my big bore anymore, but it isn't far. My BIL has it. It's a Ruger Super Blackhawk. I got it when they were just starting to make more guns in SS. And I got a matching scope for it, but I had to have the ring mounts chromed and then glass beaded by a friend to match. I hunted with it soley for three years before shooting my first buck with it. And that's a whole nuther story  Then the following year I got a doe with it also, but was also using my rifle. Unfortunately I did not check my bullet quantities for my rifle before setting out for hunting camp  I won't tell you how many shots I had in it, but all were one shot kills, then I threw that down and drew my pistol on a straggler that was wondering where everybody went  I might have a pic somewhere, but will have to see if my scanner still works.

I had a shoulder holster UB. I never saw handgun slings like you show there, but I'm not that into guns anymore. Just when I want to fool around a little.


----------



## JohnL (Oct 1, 2008)

AllenOK said:


> You can thank the little off-topic sidetrack on roadfix's "Man Gauge" thread for this one.
> 
> OK, guys, lets do our best Tim Allen impressions and post up what you have that's "bigger and better"! Arrrrr Arrrrr Arrrrr!
> 
> Here's the "surf rod" that I mentioned:


 
Be careful with that thing kid,
You'll put your eye out!!!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 1, 2008)

Pacanis....

I bought a shoulder holster rig for the Smith...but it was just too big/bulky and got in the way mostly...Don't know if I could find it now....The 'sling' is not used for transport, but rather for stabilization. The sling goes around your neck...when both arms are fully extended it helps to 'steady' the sighting.. IF you can hold the red dot on a fly on a cows back at 100 yds.. the fly will disappear...the cow will never flinch.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 1, 2008)

Awww, stabilization.... shows you how long I've been out of it.
Back when I hunted, stabilization was entirely dependent on the night before, and how much coffee you could get down that morning


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 1, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Awww, stabilization.... shows you how long I've been out of it.
> Back when I hunted, stabilization was entirely dependent on the night before, and how much coffee you could get down that morning


 


Gun powder and bourbon don't mix...Kinda like bourbon and steering wheels...
For me there is a time to drink, and a time to shoot, and never shall the twain meet...


----------



## pacanis (Oct 1, 2008)

Agreed!
The night before buck we were in the sack around 10, which was pretty good for us because we usually didn't go to bed at all the prior two days   Up and eating by 4, in the woods at our spots by 5. Then a 2 hour wait til you could see well enough to shoot. We hunted pretty hard back then, and drank pretty hard too, but never mixed the two.

Then, when I got I got married (albeit briefly), my wife talked me into hunting at her father's camp with his brothers, his son and so on. Those guys didn't know when to stop and half didn't leave the camp til mid-morning.  Ten or fifteen years they had that camp and never got one deer out of it, let alone a buck. Til I got there 
I scouted around a little Saturday and Sunday. Found a spot. Got reasonably close to it Monday morning. And was back at camp by 10 with an eight point  We had to rig something up to even hang it!


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 1, 2008)

Never understood why my hubby was annoyed at "did you catch a deer" but apparently real hunters don't catch anything..........they hunt.......manly men


----------



## pacanis (Oct 1, 2008)

My mother used to say that, too. Just a terminology thing..... Did you bake the chicken, no I roasted it


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 1, 2008)

pacanis said:


> My mother used to say that, too. Just a terminology thing..... Did you bake the chicken, no I roasted it


That's okay, in SC and NC they say they "cooked a cake."

I now return you to the manly men thread!

Barbara


----------



## YT2095 (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## bethzaring (Oct 2, 2008)

okay, okay, here is my totally unmodified groundhog rifle..


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 2, 2008)

*A Pair of Smith 648s.....One for each hand!*


----------



## Jeekinz (Oct 2, 2008)

You people are nuts!  lol


----------



## pacanis (Oct 2, 2008)

What do you use, Beth?
My favorite for varmints is a Marlin .17 Hornady rimfire magnum. 17 grains with a plastic sabot travelling 2550 fps. That is one flat shooting, hard hitting bullet and the thing I like, it will break up if it hits the ground. I still use my Ruger .22 magnum though. I keep one in the house and one out at work cuz ya just never know when you're going to see something that needs shot. I love living where there aren't any shooting restrictions


----------



## Maidrite (Oct 2, 2008)

My New Gun


----------



## Maidrite (Oct 2, 2008)

Buckytom and me after a hunt.


----------



## Jeekinz (Oct 2, 2008)

Maidrite said:


> Buckytom and me after a hunt.


----------



## bethzaring (Oct 2, 2008)

wow maidrite, that's impressive.

pacanis, that is a Mossberg 640 KB 22 mag WMR Chuckster..I've used this rifle for over 30 years, was dh's from his childhood, looks like it has hollow point rimfires in the cartridge.  Donno, dh loads it for me, I just shoot them.  I used to have an old 9 shot revolver that I loved, would have to ask dh the make, but it started to misfire so he traded it to a gunshop for other revolvers. This is one sport that I seem to be a natural for, but arthritis in my hands does not make it enjoyable anymore.  I target practice about once a year though. We have a really nice place set up for target practice just down from the house.


----------



## AllenOK (Oct 2, 2008)

Oh Lordy, what did I start?

Pacanis, I know what you mean by "living out where there are no shooting restrictions".  We're outside city limits.  I haven't seen anything that needed to be taken care of, but we have had coyotes come up to our neighbor's yard (he had chickens at the time).  I've been told that at the small lake about 10 miles away, there are a LOT of feral hogs running around (open season on them!).  Apparently there are some mountain lions eating the hogs, as they've been spotted.  One of our neighbors told us that someone else's dog was killed by what was thought to be a black bear.  While I doubt that, there is ample habitat here for them, as just to the north of the road we live on is a large expanse of trees, and a lake on the other side of that area.

Is that shotgun of yours semi-auto?  There have been a series of break-ins in the vacant house next to ours.  I do think that's over with for now, as the property owner is now living there, remodelling it for sale.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 2, 2008)

I've got coyotes, too, but have only seen one of them once. I doubt I would shoot them though.... I read where if you kill the ones you already have, you'll get two families that take over their territory. My shooting is basically woodchucks, raccoons, opossums.... I shot a raccoon two years ago I know would have tested positive for rabies if the state was accepting them at the time. He was one squirrely raccoon for sure.

Yes, it's a semi-auto shotgun. Patterned off of the AK-47, so it can take a lot of abuse. There are more mods available for the 12 ga, but I thought having a .410 would be neat. Little recoil, not as loud, but I didn't know at the time the ammo was more expensive.


----------



## blissful (Oct 2, 2008)

WOW, you guys are funny. 
Maidrite-that was hilarious.


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 2, 2008)

My husband has a gun cabinet, too.......believe me it's locked and the bullets are kept in his closet on a top shelf...........most of them belonged to his father and grandfather......we also have a deer head trophy in his closet.......no way were we hanging that in the house where it could be seen........just the thought makes me gag.........I know........I'm not Diana the Huntress.........sorry........


----------



## AllenOK (Oct 3, 2008)

How about these?







Those steaks are 24 oz Ribeyes.  I had to prep a menu item, and that's how it starts.  Of course, I ended up cutting them in half, cutting a pocket, stuffing them, then wrapping in bacon.  The end product looks more like a Filet Mignon.

Also, there's the knife in the photo.  That's a 15" hollow-ground slicer.  Plus 4" for the handle.  If it were a little thicker at the spine, it could double as a short-sword.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 3, 2008)

Georgeous steaks, but I'm a purist. Seems like such a shame to stuff them and wrap with bacon.

My wheel barrow. As you can see, it doubles as my snow shovel. Plus I have a walk behind Toro and also one one of those electric jobs, but really I just like moving stuff around with my loader. Those heavy equipment hightway workers have it made


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 3, 2008)

My goodness, Allen, those ribeyes are to die for.......and I want your knife, too......the doctor here probably doesn't want you to send it to me.......the clinic has stitched me up twice........she actually had the nerve to tell me to get rid of my Santuko....is she nuts?????


----------



## AllenOK (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm with pacanis on this one.  Take those georgeous pieces of beef, salt and pepper (or maybe a little Montreal Steak Seasoning), and cook on the grill to desired doneness.

Although what I do with those at work is very popular, as well.  But then, I stuff those with a killer mushroom d'uxelles.

That knife is RAZOR sharp.  I keep it that way.  I've tagged myself numerous times with it.  Luckily none of them required stitches.


----------



## Constance (Oct 3, 2008)

AllenOK said:


> Constance, nice Buck!  Is that an 8- or 9-point?  To me, it looks like the forward tine on the left antler has a double point.  How much did it weigh dressed?  I don't hunt, but I do like venison, especially smoked.  Yummy!



Actually, you're right, Allen...it was a 9 point. Field-dressed, he weighed about 180 lbs...deer eat well around here. 
I like venison, too, but I prefer a young doe for flavor.


----------



## NAchef (Oct 4, 2008)




----------



## pacanis (Nov 13, 2008)

I brought up the thread to post my new "rake"  
Between the neighbor's poplar tree, the uncooperating wind that usually blows all the leaves out back, and that white wet stuff we had, I needed to do something with the leaves on the one side of my house because I don't think I'll get any more mows in this year . 
A call to TSC, thirty bucks off because it's end of season , an hour to put together and an hour on the ATV  and walla! You can see the  leaves I had looking at the other side of the split rail fence that I didn't get to. These things really work. And I had fun! Of course if I had a SO in the house... I mean, it was real work


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 13, 2008)

Ooooo gimme!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
that was supposed to be in caps.


----------



## pacanis (Nov 13, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> Ooooo gimme!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> that was supposed to be in caps.


 
With your leaves... you gotta get you one of these, Suzi, but you _do_ have to empty it a lot. And those wet leaves were HEAVY. The rope showing is merely for show. There was no way that was going to tilt the leaf bag to dump. Next time I'll rig it up to the winch


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 13, 2008)

Oh believe me one is on "the list"!!!  (long list) 
Our neighbor has one ( I assume that's a yard vac) that's got a big bag on it so it holds a bunch... but we'd still be empying alot. 
The first year we were here we attempted loading them up in a home made trailer with tall sides and dumping them all out back. 
Yeah right. 
We blow them under the trees around the property line now. In front at least. Much faster.


----------



## pacanis (Nov 13, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> Oh believe me one is on "the list"!!! (long list)
> Our neighbor has one ( *I assume that's a yard vac*) that's got a big bag on it so it holds a bunch... but we'd still be empying alot.
> The first year we were here we attempted loading them up in a home made trailer with tall sides and dumping them all out back.
> Yeah right.
> We blow them under the trees around the property line now. In front at least. Much faster.


 
No, tow behind vaccums were too much, unless you want a chipper too, this is a sweeper. It picks up all kinds of stuff, grass, pine needles, small branches... hopefully pine cones, too. And I'll sure try it out on those black walnuts when I get another season of them.


----------



## AllenOK (Nov 13, 2008)

I wouldn't mind having one of those.  I need an ATV or a riding lawn mower first.  I've got a lot of leaves down.  We've got several trees on and around the property.  The only tree with leaves left on it right now is the sycamore.  They just won't drop!  I'll probably have to start blowing them here soon.  I figure I'll blow most of them over to the burn pit and burn them, but some will get used for compost, as I plan to transfer my sage, lavender, and rosemary out of containers and into the ground this Spring.


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Nov 14, 2008)

I like your style Uncle Bob my idea of saftey is a 357 mag


----------



## attie (Nov 14, 2008)

All those guns, crikey!, all go to jail if caught with them here, especially the pistols.


----------

